# One of my fish looks as if its vertebrate is out of shape



## seyz (Jul 25, 2008)

I noticed a few days ago that one of my smaller fish looks as it its spine is crooked. It almost moves and swims as though it is making a sort of S shape with its body. I haven't been able to take a photo that truly captures its severity, but I am wondering if someone could possibly help me out as to what this is and if there is anything I can do.

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

This can happen for many reasons.Nutritional deficiency,disease or just old age.If no other fish are or have been effected and the fish is older then it is probly age.
Eitherway no real cure usaully once this happens although some live for quite a while with curved spines.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Please keep a very close eye out on the other fish. Fish TB symptoms include spine curviture. Look for the other signs just to be sure.

Should you be worried about fish TB? | Blog | Practical Fishkeeping

Be aware that the possiblity is very low that it is this but I would you rather educate yourself and know, than be in the dark


----------



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

Is it possible for a fish spine to be broken? I have had fish that get caught in the filter and almost look like their spines are broken.


----------

